# clear plastic bottle to cover seedlings



## budculese (Mar 5, 2010)

all i can find for clear plastic bottles to cover seedlings have that"bubble "looking bottom ,will these be o k or do the bottoms have to be flat?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2010)

While humidity is good humidity domes aren't really a must. I never use a humidity dome...ever. Just keep your soil moist, not soaked, and a good fan blowing on them and they should be fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2010)

Why are you covering your seedlings?


----------



## budculese (Mar 5, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why are you covering your seedlings?


i seen it in a grow guide


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 12, 2010)

When I am germinating seeds, I do it in the soil, I just put a sandwich bag over the top of the cup to help keep the moisture in the soil. As soon as the seedlings pop up the bag gets set aside for another germination.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 12, 2010)

In a Germination Stickey above, JBonez suggests using clear bottles as humidity domes but only for like 4 or 5 days after sprouting.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32172


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah I use them for a few days after they pop ground.  just cut the bottom off the bottle..Happy growing

:48:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> While humidity is good humidity domes aren't really a must. I never use a humidity dome...ever. Just keep your soil moist, not soaked, and a good fan blowing on them and they should be fine.


:yeahthat: 

Domes seem to be flirting with stem rot IMO.

DD


----------

